# Royal British Legion, Ryton on Dunsmore, April 09



## sj9966 (Apr 25, 2009)

Visitied the old British Legion club in Ryton earlier this week, I am not sure when it closed but it is completely wrecked inside and has qiute a lot of fire damage.

The cellar was pretty good though although very dark.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 11, 2009)

Looks like an old colonial building.


----------



## klempner69 (May 11, 2009)

Brew xv..that takes me back..way back in fact.


----------

